# [SOLVED] how to build uinput.ko

## nivw

Hi all,

I seek to use the wii remote as in http://www.wiili.org/index.php/WMD

In the 2.6.21 kernel config menu I see:

---   Userland interfaces 

I am able to build evdev (evenet interface) fine

any idea how to build it?

NivLast edited by nivw on Fri Sep 14, 2007 10:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Coelacanth

CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT=m

In menuconfig:

User level driver support 

under:

-> Device Drivers

  -> Input device support

    -> Generic input layer

      -> Miscellaneous devices

----------

## nivw

thnaks Coelacanth,

here is what I see:

Linux Kernel v2.6.21-gentoo Configuration

 ──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────

  ┌───────────────────────── Input device support ──────────────────────────┐

  │  Arrow keys navigate the menu.  <Enter> selects submenus --->.          │  

  │  Highlighted letters are hotkeys.  Pressing <Y> includes, <N> excludes, │  

  │  <M> modularizes features.  Press <Esc><Esc> to exit, <?> for Help, </> │  

  │  for Search.  Legend: [*] built-in  [ ] excluded  <M> module  < >       │  

  │ ┌─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │  

  │ │    --- Generic input layer (needed for keyboard, mouse, ...)        │ │  

  │ │    < >   Support for memoryless force-feedback devices              │ │  

  │ │    ---   Userland interfaces                                 

and so I am unable to choose it

----------

## Coelacanth

My mistake, Miscellaneous devices is directly under the Input device support submenu even though the help lists it as under Generic input layer.

----------

## nivw

cheers mate,

is this a bug?

----------

## Coelacanth

Probably not, a lot of the menus are like that. If you disabled Generic input layer, the Miscellaneous devices menu probably won't show up.

----------

